# Austen "The Dude" on Animal Planet



## Kris (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, its a repeat of the nutty saffer tampering with snakes looking for a big "unnacunda" this time. The episode where he "HAS" to dive off the boat to play with some poor snake that's having a swim.....a cameraman just happened to be on the opposite bank with the camera rolling.....nothing is staged though...Good for a laugh and how not to tamper with snakes AND he uses TONGS- AAAHHHHHHHH 

Kris.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah i have seen that one heaps. i always roll my eyes. next month i saw in the foxtel mag his new season starts. so hopefully some new stuff to watch with him in it. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Walker (Nov 25, 2009)

Ha ha ha you cant win em all aye!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 25, 2009)

He's still alive? With the ammount of foolish handling(irritating) he does that is amazing.


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 25, 2009)

have to admit he takes some good pics


----------



## Kurto (Nov 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> AND he uses TONGS- AAAHHHHHHHH
> 
> Kris.



I'd like to see you pick up an eyelash viper with your hands....

Apart from how put on the show is, the guy got to travel around the globe and interact with some of the coolest herps imaginable. Lucky ****.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> He's still alive? With the ammount of foolish handling(irritating) he does that is amazing.


 
With the amount of bites he had its amazing he's still alive!


----------



## Kris (Nov 25, 2009)

Kurto said:


> I'd like to see you pick up an eyelash viper with your hands....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure that there is a few expert handlers on here that would love to see that  I really couldn't care less what he uses, that was added in for me old vocal mate that is Anti-tong.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 25, 2009)

haha , i dont mind austen stevens. its all obviously staged. but some of the snakes he deals with are pretty amazing and interesting. at least when he goes looking for giant anaconda or retic, he actually finds a big big snake. rather than brady barr who seems to find an 8ft retic as an absolute monster "reeticulateeedd piethornn".


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the fact that he leaves his Will behind everytime goes abroad... He has done a couple of episodes here in Australia too hasn't he?


----------



## Sel (Nov 25, 2009)

is that the one where he gets washed away in the rapids but somehow his camera and bag stays dry? i want to put it on just to laugh...i think its over though


----------



## Kris (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure MzSel, I saw it was on then turned it onto another channel. At one stage he is in the crystal clear murky waters of the amazon trying(I think) to hump and unnacunda.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> Kurto said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see you pick up an eyelash viper with your hands....
> ...


----------



## Kris (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha, took your time.
Just stirring. No controversy tonight.....yet.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> Haha, took your time.
> Just stirring. No controversy tonight.....yet.


no not tonight I have a headache :lol::lol::lol:
I have seen him in action and he is funny to watch but those little instruments the arhemmm ones we wont speak of make me go :evil:...and I could think of an area where I would use them on him


----------



## bulionz (Nov 25, 2009)

i love his show, but now u mention it ,about the boat lol u got me.....it didnt even pop into my head


----------



## goannaman (Nov 27, 2009)

This guy is ****ing hilarious! Have you guys seen the title on his biography. The book is called "The las snakeman". I can confirm that he stages episodes. Any of you seen the episode from Costa rica, where he go deep into the rainforest in search of the the Fer-de-lance (Bothrops asper)? In the episode he gives the impression that he has paddled a river for two days, and climb some mountains to get into they`re habitat. In case the whole seen was shot in the backyard of Reptilandia a small private reptile park on the Pacific side of the country. The guy is a fake, and thats that!


----------



## stretch101 (Nov 27, 2009)

haha i saw him for the first time the other night and had a good chuckle, that king cobra he took photos of was pretty amazing... i love them (looking at them that is!!). the whole divng off a boat thing was a little bit funny . but i have to say that hehas a pretty amazing job!!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 28, 2009)

I hear the Taliban are using his shows as a torture method, making people watch them over and over again, untill they loose all sanity and plead and scream for a quicker death. I hear it only takes 5 minutes for this to happen.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 28, 2009)

He is as hilarious as Dr. Brady Bunch, at least this tosser doesn't scream like a girl being stabbed to death when he gets bitten by a python.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> He is as hilarious as Dr. Brady Bunch, at least this tosser doesn't scream like a girl being stabbed to death when he gets bitten by a python.



Maybe, but at least Brady Barr is actually a researcher with qualifications and has done a few interesting things, and to tell you the truth, I enjoy watching him do stupid things, it's a bit like watching Mr Bean going herping.


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2009)

he hams it up, theres a lot staged and I find it miraculous that he always manages to complete his assignment in the last 10 minutes of his epiodes  but I guess the shows are made for TV and a general audience so its probably how the show has to be in order to sell and reach the target audience. 

he does show some great looking animals in their habitats so I usually always tune in..


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 28, 2009)

> I'm sure that there is a few expert handlers on here that would love to see that  I really couldn't care less what he uses, that was added in for me old vocal mate that is Anti-tong.



Im sure there would also be a few expert handlers on her that claim they do it too... you know those jedi types who can react faster than a death adder..


----------



## JasonL (Nov 28, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> . at least when he goes looking for giant anaconda or retic, he actually finds a big big snake. QUOTE]
> 
> Please don't be so naive to think he actually finds anything.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Maybe, but at least Brady Barr is actually a researcher with qualifications and has done a few interesting things, and to tell you the truth, I enjoy watching him do stupid things, it's a bit like watching Mr Bean going herping.



Hahaha, so true!


----------



## zulu (Nov 28, 2009)

*re Austen*

Ide like to see one of these guys get eaten by a crocodile or be bitten by a mamba up a tree,someyhing that i knows real ,greater showbizz has the man that can give his life for zulus entertainment


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> kidsheart said:
> 
> 
> > . at least when he goes looking for giant anaconda or retic, he actually finds a big big snake. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 28, 2009)

he doesn't find snakes ,he borrows them,just as he did in the australian episode. one of the funniest things i'd seen was in his big anaconda episode when he was wresteling the snake in a murky brown waterhole,then the under water footage shows the water being crystal clear.


----------



## zulu (Nov 28, 2009)

*re Austen*



slimebo said:


> he doesn't find snakes ,he borrows them,just as he did in the australian episode. one of the funniest things i'd seen was in his big anaconda episode when he was wresteling the snake in a murky brown waterhole,then the under water footage shows the water being crystal clear.



Yeh its amazing slimey LOL One that i watched many years ago was wild kingdom with Marlen Perkins i think was the guy,well it was an episode about tasmania and they were filming a quoll in the daytime near a stream and there just happened to be a nice fat blotched bluetongue that it miraculously found and attacked and consumed,yeh lifes a bitch when they feed you off to get a good story. :lol:


----------



## Specks (Nov 28, 2009)

he annoys the snakes for so long it tries to get it away then he stops it. he annoys them for way to long i think


----------

